# Is this taking too long?????????



## mosie32 (May 2, 2008)

Hi,

My partner & I were referred to the Liverpool Womens last year for IUI using a known donor.  

Our donor has to donate and then the sperm has to be quarantined for 6 months before we can start.  However, this seems to be taking forever and I am wondering if it's me getting impatient or if the hospital should be getting things moving more quickly.  We had our first appt in March, then counselling in May, and he did a test sample in August.  He then went back in October for 'screening' but hasn't been asked back to start banking.  So, we haven't even started the 6 months yet.......

I've phoned the consultant's secretary and tried to push things along but just got a 'we'll send you an appointment' type response.  They don't seem to have much concept of service and it's so frustrating being in the dark about what might happen when.

Does anyone have any experience of this??  Any ideas or do I just have to be more patient?

Thanks, Pol x


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Polly,

I don't have any direct experience of this kind of situation (I hope someone who does will pop along here and post to you soon), but it does sound like a hell of a test of your patience! I understand that they have to go through all the initial appointments, test, counselling etc, but why didn't they just let you bank the sperm right at the start? By the time you'd got through the rest of it, you'd have been ready to start!! How frustrating for you. I'd keep nagging them if I were you. Are they NHS or private?

I hope after all the waiting that when you do finally get going, you get pregnant quickly. Good luck!
Minty
xxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi polly 

my dp and i initially contacted the bridge clinic in london wanting to use a known donor, after our 1st consultation we rang, and emailed and left messages for someone to contact us to book our donor in for screening etc.  No one ever rang us back.  not for months till we gave up with them.  i was appalled.  in the end we decided to use a different clinic.  And after one home basting we decided not to use our known donor.  so that is my only experience of trying to get a known donor into a clinic.

i dont know if its a coincidence but another couple i know have also been trying to get their known donor into the same clinic we finally used for testing and were also having terrible trouble getting any response from them.

i dont know if there is a nation wide drop in service standards when you have your own donor ... seems like a bit of a conspiracy theory ... so probably not!   

i would keep pestering like minty says.  thats shocking that you have waited to long already 10 months to get this far seems rediculous!  can you write a stiff letter to them?

when you call do you get to speak to the andrology department or is it reception?  do you have the name of the person who deals with the sperm?

good luck and i hope someone who has more experience with this turns up soon.

aimeex


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My known donor and I cycled at the Bridge in 2006-7  I had my first appt in Jan 06 and I cycled in Oct the first time if you are delaing with the Bridge don't leave messages but phone  and speak to Jenny in the cryolab only!! If it wasn't her (the manager) it all went a mess!!

I would be on their back, surely he can donate freeze and have his screening tests done on the same day- my donor only had to go to the first appt then 3 times for banking- I have 32 vials left there- and then bloods and urine test at the end of quarantine.

We have since been to 2 other clinics as 'partners' and then just used fresh sperm and no time delay.

L x


----------



## muggle (Nov 19, 2008)

if things are getting problematic and its NHS you could always try PALS (patient advice and liaison service). Each hospital has one and they act as an independent means of support in trying to resolve issues locally.


----------



## mosie32 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone!!!!

Minty - so far all the tests have been on the NHS, but we'll have to pay for the IUI

I phoned the consultants secretary again - she knew who I was straight away and the name of our donor without having to look it up!  She tried the old "we send you an appointment" routine but I was persistent (but nice) and insisted on a call back with some info, which I got.  

Apparently, they are still waiting for our donor's test results for some of the tests - should be back in 2 weeks.  I asked if our donor could start banking pending the results but secretary said not (although don't think our donor would be able to make it in before xmas anyway).  Anyhow, in an attempt to get rid of me she gave me the name & number of the person in the lab who's dealing with it (hurray!), so I'll phone her this week and make sure it'll all be through for Jan.

So, I am hoping that banking will start in Jan.  That will be an eventful month - they are announcing who will be made redundant at work in the New Year.  Pls pls don't want it to be me cos that would put baby plans right back........

Thanks again, will keep you posted, Pol x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi polly - 

glad it looks like you are moving forward!  goodness you need to be tough sometimes.  when tough isnt what you feel like!

hope its all systems go in january.  and hreally hope no redundancies for you!   


aimee


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Polly gald you have the name and number in the end we dealt with the cryolab person all the time directly
L x


----------

